# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Shkretetire e kuqe - ndarja proze 2010

## shigjeta

*Shkretetire e kuqe*

Era e mishit te kuq kishte marre dhene aq sa nuk kalohej ne rrugen perbri. Sebashku me zagushine dhe diellin pervelues, asaj pasditeje vere i ishte shtuar dhe aroma kuterbuese mishit te ndejtur. Muret e bardha e kishin humbur prej kohesh ngjyren e tyre, duke u shnderruar ne nje tablo piklash dhe cerklash te kuqe. Gjithcka dukej nga jashte ishin ato dritare te vogla me xhama te pluhurosur, dhe nje tavoline e vogel ne ate copez verande. Si gjithcka tjeter edhe mbulesa e tavolines ishte e mbushur me njolla te kuqe, dhe therime buke bajate qe si duket u kishin shpetuar insekteve te shumta qe rrethonin  vendin. 
Ishte zhegu i nje se diele te braktisur, ku njerezit ashtu si peshqit ishin zhytur ne thellesite e tyre per ti shpetuar diellit. Ngado te hidhje syte horizonti shtrihej i qete dhe nen efektin e avujve te asfaltit qe vlonin dukej sikur vete horizonte ishte ne rrugetim. 
Nga dera e thertores kuterbuese doli nje djale i ri, me kemishen e zberthyer me nje shikim te mjegullt. Dukej qe ishte perhumbur ne ate zagushi dhe kishte harruar  cdo mendim te meparshem. Qe sa hapi deren u ndje nje hije ngurimi, sikur dicka ti kish humbur. I zgjuar nga ai gjume i thelle dhe me fytyren e ngrysur u ul ne tavolinen modeste, me duart mbeshtetur ne ije, dhe qendroi aty i palevizur.
Kishte ngulitur syte diku ne drejtim te rruges dhe dic mendonte, me qepallat e syve te palevizura dhe perseri me aty fytyre te ngrerosur. Dielli vazhdonte te pervelonte, ndersa ai as qe donte tja dinte.

Kishin kaluar disa ore ndersa djali i ri vazhdonte i ngulitur ne ate kasolle te piste, duke mos shprehur interes ndaj asgjeje. Por nderkohe dielli kishte perenduar dhe asfalti nuk avullonte me. Horizonti dallohej me qarte se kurre, edhe ai i palevizur ne teresine e tij. Djali nuk ja ndante shikimin kufinjeve te rruges qe si dallohej fundi, ndersa djerset i rridhin curke ne fytyren e skuqur. 
Ajo pamje nuk ishte premtuese, dukej sikur prej kohesh qyteti kishte rene ne gjume dhe nuk donte te tundej vendit. E gjitha nuk ishte as me pak e as me shume se ajo rruge e pafundme, dhe ndertesat e ulta e fare te vogle, nga ku ndonje tabele e ndryshkur tundej ne ajer. 
Teksa ai vazhdonte te qendronte ulur, yjet e para kishin filluar te ndriconin qiellin, e ndersa cdo objekt tashme kish mbetur vecse nje hije e nje se diele cfardo. Edhe pse pak nga pak erresira po mbulonte gjithcka dhe po behej shume e veshtire te shquaje rrugen, ai nuk donte tja dinte.

Diku ne rruge u dalluan disa hije qe sa vinin e beheshin me te aferta, ndoshta nata nuk kishte ardhur e vetme dhe dicka kishte sjelle ne qytezen e mjere. U degjuan ca zera qe i ngjasonin klithmave te ndonje kafshe te egersuar, por djali nuk po i kuptone dhe su kushtoi vemendjen. Tashme dalloheshin akoma me qarte hapat ne rruge, qe sapo kishin prishur qetesine e motshme te asaj pasditeje. Ishin lehje te disa qeneve te egersuar qe sic dukej ishin gati te shqyenin gjithcka te gjenin, dhe vraponin me te katertat ne drejtim te djalit. Nga pas u vinte nje plake me shkopin e saj ne dore, dhe u theriste te ndalonin. Zeri i saj cjerres te vriste veshet ndersa qent e saj as qe donin tja dinin. Me te lehuart e tyre te llahtarshme ju afruan tryezes, dhe direkt ju sulen deres gjysem te hapur. Si bene potere per te gjetur dicka per te shqyer, ndaluan brenda dhomes duke lehur edhe me forte. Ishte e kote sepse asnje cope mish nuk dukej ne dhome, ndersa era kuterbuese u shponte hundet. Ndoshta te vetmet copa mishi ndodheshin te kycur e te harruar ne raftet e medha diku ne fund te dhomes. 

Ajo cka tashme kishte marre emirn e nje dhome ishte ne fakt nje thertore e vjeter, nga e cila nuk kish mbetur gje vec hanxhareve e thikave dhe pikave te gjakut te thara nga dielli. Sic duket kish qene era e gjakut te ndenjur qe i kish terhequr qent drej thertores se vjeter, e sikur te mos i kishin ndalur poteret me siguri do ishin prere nder  thikat e kanxhat e shumta ne dysheme. 
Tashme plaka me ate vrapin e saj te lodhur i ishte afruar dhomes, dhe me mundim po mundohej te kapercente parmakun e ulet. Me shkopin e saj dhe duke thene ca fjale si mallkime a magji, diti ti nxjerre qente perjashta. Ata turfullonin dhe gjuhet i kishin perjashta, dhe dukej se nese nuk e shuanin urine e tyre do te shkaterronin gjithcka me ate egersine dhe terbimin qe i kish kapluar. 

Cuditerisht kjo situate nuk e kish shqetesur djalin dhe sikur te mos e kish ndjere fare shoqerine e re, ai vazhdonte ne perhumbjen e tij. Plaka me ate kurrizin e saj me gunge, dhe syte gati te verber ju afrua djalit per ta pare me nga afer, dhe si dalloi qe qente nuk e kishin prekur u qetesua. Kthevi koken nga tufa e egersur dhe u tha: Djem te mbare, ju e dini qe dicka do te gjejme, nje dite dhembet sdo tju hane per ushqim. Atehere u ul ne karrigen perbri djalit, duke leshuar nje psheretime te heshtur lodhjeje. U rehatua disi dhe kthevi veshtrimin nga ai per ta pyetur: Si quhesh ti? 
Djali nguroi nje cast, duke i lene pershtypjen plakes se ai e kish harruar emrin e tij. Por kjo nuk ksihte pse te krijonte habi nese askush nuk e kish therritur ne emer prej kohesh. Me ate shikimin e tij te cuditshem dhe duke mos e pare ne sy plaken ju pergjigj  Andon. Atehere plaka e pyet perseri: Cben ne nje vend si ky? 
Dhe Andoni si duke mos kuptuar ne plaka i referohej thertores,  qytezez, apo botes, mblodhi supet ne shenje mos dijeje. Meqe qente qene te paduruar, plaka mori bastunin e saj te drunjte dhe u cua nga karrigja duke i thene djalit ca fjale qe ai nuk i kuptoi. Ne fakt per te e gjithe kjo i dukej nje u enderr e pakuptimte, dhe plaka tashme i ngjasonte nje hijeje qe mbin ne erresire. Silueta e te gjithe asaj ngjarjeje po shuhej diku ne rruge, dhe te lehuarat e qenve degjoheshin gjithmone e me te largeta.

Ishte mbremje dhe qetesia kishte kapluar perseri thertoren e gjithcka tjeter. Si i lodhur nga e gjithe ajo dite perveluese Andoni u cua, me kembet qe gati e kishin humbur refleksin e te ecures, beri disa hapa me tej, dhe qendroi diku ne mes te rruges. Pa sa majtas e djathtas, si me para asgje nuk levizte. Atehere mori drejtimin per nga ana e djathte e rruges, dhe po ecte i qete. Ndonese djelli ishte larguar, bente perseri ngrohte dhe asnje puhize ere nuk levizte nder qytezen e fjetur. 
Ishte erresire, por diku ne nje cap nje llampe e harruar ndizej e fikej vetiu si dritat e ndonje fari ne det te hapur. I hutuar nga ajo drite e mbetur ndezur ne qytet, ai harroi gjithcka tjeter dhe u nis ne drejtim te llampes qe ndriconte naten. Keshtu pa u menduar fare ai la pas drejtimin per ku ish nisur, vendin nga vinte dhe as qe e dinte se ku po shkonte.  
Ecte neper kalldremet me gurat e lene pa rregull rrugeve, dhe gati po rrezohej me ate hecjen e tij te shkujdesur. Po arrinte te dallonte me qarte por ende se kuptonte se cfare ishte ai vend, dhe asgje se kish terhequr ndonjehere me shume se ajo llambe e prishur qe me zor ndriconte. Si u afrua me tej dalloi muret e uleta te shtepise se vjeter, qe u ngjasonte te tera shtepive te tjera, me dritaret e vogla dhe deren e drunjte. Nuk ishte asgje me teper se nje nder banesat e braktisura te zones, dhe atehere ai e ngadalsoi hapin, dhe nga fytyra ju zhduk fare ajo hije habije qe kishte marre. Qendroi ne kembe perball deres dhe pa dorezen e prishur, dhe driten qe hapej e mbyllej me kot. Po fillonte ta merziste ajo loje qe bente llamba e vjeter, dhe me nje te rene arriti ta shuante. Tani gjithcka ishte e njejte, dhe vec ajrit me te paster asgje nuk ndryshonte nga thertorja e tij mepareshme. Si hapi deren u drejtua ne nje nga dhomat me hap te sigurt ne ate erresire sikur te ksihte qene edhe me pare ne ate shtepi. 
Me shume mundim dhe me trupin qe i rendonte u perplas ne nje nga shtreterit qe ndodheshin ne dhome. Dhe per fare pak sekonda u perhumb ne nje nga botet e tij, qe vec ai i njihte. 

                                                                           ***
Mengjes me diell, nga dritaret e drunjta rrezet e diellit i binin ne sy po ai nuk donte te cohej nga shtrati. Por  dielli qe i binte mbi qepallat e syve po e merziste, dhe atehere ai leshoi nje psheretime, i merzitur nga e gjitha kjo. Mengjesi ishte gdhire i heshtur ashtu si cdo here tjeter, dhe si gjithmone asgje nuk pipetinte. Nga driteret e dhomes nuk arrinte te shikonte tjeter vec nje muri rrethues arna arna, nga te carat e shumta te tullave. Edhe pse naten nuk ksih arritur te shquante ndonje gje, perseri nuk ksihe shume per tu surprizuar as ne driten e diellit. Dhoma nuk ishte shume ndryshe nga thertorja, me ca rafte ne medha ne fund te dhomes dhe nje tryeze te vogel. Por nuk ndjehej ajo aroma kuterbuese e gjakut, dhe muret ishin pa pikla te kuqe e pllakat te pastra.
 Nuk kishte cte bente ne ate dhome dhe u cua per tu larguar.  Po ecte neper korridorin e zbrazet kur degjoi nje zhurme, qe kete here I terhoqi vemendjen. Atehere kaloi per te veranden e vogel, nga ku dallohej horizonti po aq i paster sa cdo here tjeter. Diku ne ne cep, te fshehur pas nje shkurreje dalloi nje qenie qe se kuptoi cishte. U afrua te shikonte dhe dalloi fytyren e nje vajze qe dridhej dhe shtrengonte dhembet. Ajo fytyre i kujtoi si neper enderr dhembet dhe egersine e qenve qe kish ndeshur naten e mbremshme, dhe ai nguroi nje cast. Spati kohe ta shikonte me mire sepse nje ulurime e forte e tundi vendit. Vajza e trembur ishte cuar dhe kerkonte te mbronte vehten duke uluritur per te trembur ate mysafir te pa ftuar. Por tuket se Andoni nuk e njihte ate sjellje dhe se kuptoi ate reagim. Nuk ju duk te kish bere dicka te gabuar, por ngase e ndjevi vehten jo te mirpritur, vazhdoi te ecte qetesisht per nga dera. Vajza e ndiqte me syte e saj te egersue, gati ta sulmonte po te ishte nevoja. 

Ai ecte ne diellin qe po behej gjithmone e me i nxehte dhe dukej se nuk donte tja dinte. Vazhdonte me hapin e tij te avashte, ne rrugen e drejte qe si dallohej fundi. Me pluhurin qe ngrihej ne ajer pas cdo hapi i dukej se qielli dhe toka ishin bere nje, kishin te njejten pamje te zbrazet dhe ajo rruge ishte gjithcka mund te dallonte. Me siguri diku do ta shpinte, ajo ishte nje drejtim i sigurt dhe ne fund te saj dicka e priste, ndoshta kjo ishte e vetmja gje qe i shkonte ne mend ne ato momente , ndoshta nuk arrinte te mendonte ne tere ete vape. Beri nje cope rruge dhe shikonte sesi as qe po i afrohej fundit dhe se ajo udhe behej gjithmone e me e gjate, duke u shkrire deri ne pafundesi. E atehere ndjeu etje, donte te pinte nje pike uje, gje qe si kishte shkuar ne mend para se te nisej. Ndali, ne mes te asaj zbrazetie dhe po kerkonte me sy per nje burim. Por sic dukej gjendja kjo ishte e pamundur, kudo kishte vetem gure dhe mure te thare nga ku cdo gje e gjalle ishte larguar. 
Qendronte ne kembe i palevizur duke dashur nje pike uje dhe koken e ndjente te rende, aq sa nuk po mund te mendonte me. Veshet i kumbonin, dhe degjonte vetem ulurimen e fuqishme te vejzes se trembur. Ju duk se ajo ulurime vazhdonte perseri dhe mendoi se vajza e theriste. Ajo ulurime po i klithte nga brenda e i dukej se dicka ne te donte te shperthente. Atehere Andoni u drejtua per nga shtepia e vajzes dhe filloi te vraponte me te katerta a thua se kish gjetur shpetim. Dukej te kish qene prej kohesh ne kerkim te shperthimit sepse ju drejtua asaj thirje qe i kumbonte ne vesh, si nje sirene qiellore. 
Vraponte me te katerta, ndersa te vetmet hapa qe degjoheshin ishin hapat e tij te rende na asfalt. Shtepia e vajzes sa vinte e behej me e afert, ndersa ai tufullonte i teri nga deshira. 

Kur u gjend para portes ndali nje cast per te marre fryme, dhe per te mbledhur energjite e lene ne rruge. Shikoi nga pertej portes vajzen teksa qeronte nje arke te tere me molle. Ndenji si i shastisur, sikur te mos kish pare kurre ne jeten e tij ndonje frut. Por ajo qe ja verboi syte nuk ishin mollet, mbase ishte vete pamja e vajzes me kembet e hapura dhe fundin e ngritur per tu freskuar, dhe thika qe mbante ne dore duke qeruar mollet. Sikur te kish gjetur nje oaz ne ate shkreti ai nuk arriti te permbante vehten para gjithe asaj pamjeje. Ju afrua vajzes me hapa te ngadalte si per te shijuar cdo moment te fundit etjeje. Ajo vazhdonte te qeronte pa e ndjere Andonin teksa i afrohej me ate hapin e tij te ngadalte. 
Kur ai ishte vecse nje cast prane, vajza u tremb aq sa thika i ra nga dora, dhe kesaj here nuk arriti te bertase. Andoni i mbuloi gojen me duart e tij te medha, dhe me tere forcen e tij donte ta shtrinte perdhe. Ja arriti ta rrezonte perdhe ndersa vajz a e egersuar i cirrte fytyren me thonj. Duket se atij nuk i bente pershtypje me asgje dhe e gjithe etja e tij ishte vajza dhe trupi i saj. 
Me force arriti ti hapi kembet ndersa fundin ja kish bere copash ne perpjekje e siper. Ne ate furi klithmash e gotitjesh  ja doli te zberthente pantallonat dhe te futej brenda vajzes. 
Zhegu dhe qetesia e nxhehte ishte prishur nga ajo kacafytje trupash tashme te zhveshur, pikat e gjakut ksihin ndotur dyshemene dikur te paster te shtepise. Andoni vazhdonte te turfullonte pa nguruar derisa ta shuante etjen e tij, ndersa vajza qante dhe ulurinte pa shpres per ndihme. 


Ajo qendronte e shtrire perdhe, me kembet e hapura e te gjakosura, me thiken fare prane kokes se saj. Dukej fare e pafuqishme per tu cuar, dhe i mungonte forca a deshira per ta marre ate thike. Shikonte rrobat e hedhura perdhe dhe per pak e kish harruar trupin e saj te zveshur e te gjymtuar. Atehere ajo mbylli syte duke dashur te harronte gjithcka dhe per te ngurtesuar te gjitha dhimbjet qe ndjente ne trup.

Andoni kish dale nga dera sapo kishte mbaruar se shfryri dhe akoma se kuptonte ate qe kish ndodhur. Mendonte se gjithcka ishte pasoje vapes dhe donte ti largonte gervishtjet nga fytyra dhe gjakun ne duar e trup. Smund ta thonte ate qe ndjente, por asgje nuk kish te bente me vajzen. Ate tashme e kishte harruar, dhe as qe i kujtohej fytyra e saj. Asnje cast nuk kishte menduar per dhimbjen e saj, dhe ato ulurima per ndihme vecse ja shtonin epshin per te qene me te. Duart i dhimbnin nga goditjet e vaizes, dhe ndjehej cuditshem. Nuk donte te kthehej me ne shtepizen e braktisur dhe kerkonte per nje vend ku te mund te pushonte.  Atehere u ul ne nje nga barrakat e drunjta buze rruges, me kembet nga dielli dhe koken ne hije. Ne te nxehtin e drekes nuk degjohej tjeter vec zhurmave te gjinkallave qe gugatnin shkurreve, dhe cdo gje tjeter ishte zhdukur. Gjithcka ishte e larget per te, dhe teksa po kridhej ne gjumin e drekes po i fshinte edhe ato pak imazhe se vajzez qe i kishin mbetur ne mendje. 


I hapi syte nga ato caste kllapie, dhe ne vend te diellit qe digjte ne ate barrake dalloi nje trup a hije te zeze qe i qendronte perbri. Pastroi shikimin dhe arriti te shquante nje fytyre te neveritshme qe i ngjalli krupen. Levizi disi per tju larguar asaj plake te cmendur qe i buzeqeshte me dhembet e saj ca te rene e ca te krimbur. Kesaj here i kishte harruar qente e saj dhe mbante ne duar ate bastun te drunjte e te vjeter. Me diellin qe i binte ne kurriz fytyra e saj dukej edhe me e zeze dhe me mijera rrudha e mbulonin te teren. Si pa reagimin e djalit plaka ju afrua edhe me afer per ta pyetur. Si quhesh ti?. Dhe per te disaten here djali ju pergjigj Andon!. Dhe plaka, sikur ta ksihte degjaur ate emer per here te pare ngriti pak kryet ne forme habije. Pastaj donte te dinte me teper dhe vazhdoi te pyese. Cben ketu?. Dhe Andoni perseri  ngriti supet, kesaj here duke shikuar plaken ne sy per te kuptuar dicka. Teksa e largoi shikimin nga djali plaka po thonte disa fjale nder thembe. Andon biri im, djali im Andoni. 
Dhe duke psheretire ato fjale te pakuptimta plaka u largua, me shkopin ne dore dhe me ate gungen e saj ne kurriz. 
Fjalet e saj i kishin lene nje shije te keqe Andonit, dhe ai kishte marre pamjen e tij te zakonshme te ngrysur. Nuk mendoi gjate per gjithcka plaka kish thene dhe shume shpejt donte qe edhe ai vete ta braktiste ate tablo te zbrazet.  Dielli vazhdonte te percellonte duke e mbajtur qytezen te fshehur e te izoluar. Duke u ndjere i tepert ne ate hapesire te heshtur djali u cua ne kembe per te ecur perseri. Shikoi sa majtas e djathtas por e kishte harruar per ku ishte nisur. Vetiu kembet e drejtuan nga e djathata e rruges dhe ai nisi te ecte ashtu i perhumbur duke ndjekur asfaltin ne rruge e me syte diku per nga fundi i rruges. 
Pas cdo hapi qe hidhte mundohej te sillte ne mendje ndonje kutim te njohur. Por edhe pse ksihte jetuar nje jete te tere ne ate province ne te cilen cdo gje qendronte e pandryshuar atij i dukej se e shikonte cdo gje per here te pare. Pejsazhi ishte i varfer ku hapesira zoteronte cdo gje dhe tek tuk ndpnje shkurre thyente ate pamje te zbrazet. Ecte pa e ndjere kohen te ikte dhe dielli ndriconte njesoj si ne oret e para te mengjesit, ashtu rraskapites dhe dehes. 

Si eci per gati nje gjysem dite, nuk po i ndjente me kembet por e dinte qe ajo rruge nuk kishte fund dhe ai nuk kishte cte bente tjeter vecse te ecte. Por me shikimin qe i behej akoma me i dobet diku ne horizonte shquante nje njolle te zeze qe se kuptonte cishte. Dielli ishte ne perendim dhe horizonti behej edhe me i larget me driten qe po largohej. Andoni ecte, gati si neper gjume me forcat qe po e linin dhe donte te kuptonte cfare fshihej pas asaj njolle te zeze. Dhe si e shpejtoi vrapin pak e nga pak pamja po behej edhe me e paster. Ne ato pak rreze drite perenduese arriti te dallonte plaken te shtrire ne rruge me koken perplasur ne dysheme. Kishte marre nje pamje edhe me te frikshme me syte qe dukej sikur ishin fiksuar tek Andoni dhe gojen gjysme te hapur. Dukej e tera si e ngrire dhe djali nuk mori mundimin ta levizte. Ai ishte teje i lodhur dhe duket se ajo pamja ja peshtirosi syte por nuk gjeti arsye per te ndalur dhe vazhdoi, duke hedhur tej hap pas hapi cdo imazh te plakes se pa jete ne asfaltin pervelues. Ishte gati muzg dhe Andoni vazhdonte te ecte me ato pak energji ne shterim. 
Ato pak fuqi duket se po e linin dhe hapat e tij ksihin marre pamjen e nje zvarritjeje drejt erresires. Cuditerisht ne ato momente te fundit si nje shperthim drite imazhe e kujtime te tera i vertiteshin ne koke. Ju duk se do te shperthene edhe ai vete, duke luftuar per ti lene pas e per ti shuar ato kujtime. Dhe i mbyllte syte fort duke goditur veten me grushta per te shuar gjithcka. Djerset i rridhnin curke dhe ai se dinte edhe per sa mund te ecte. Me zvarritje per ti ikur asaj rruge mijera imazhet e diteve te tij e godisnin fort. Keshtu po kujtonte gjithcka: thertoren me misherat e shperndara ne ajer si ndonje kasapane lufte dhe rrekete e gjakut qe lanin muret. Imazhet e thikave dhe kanxhave mbi te cilat flinte I dukej se po e godisnin e kesaj here per ta vrare.
Me gjunjet qe ju prene vendosi duar te toke duke u cjerre per te bere edhe ato pak hapa qe mund te kalonte. Dhe kujtimet i shperthenin ne tru si ndonje leng helmues, ulurimat dhe te cjerrat qe ajo qyteze e heshtur mbarte, dhe lotet e vajzes e gjakun neper trupin e saj. Andoni nuk po merrte dot me fryme dhe i degjonte klithmat e vajzes ne koken e tij gjithmone e me te forta, dhe se kishte harruar aspak fytyren e saj te trembur. I pa mundur per te vazhduar me tej ra sa gjer e gjate ne rruge me trupin qe se levizte dot. Shikimi i kishte mbetur per nga plaka e shtrire perdhe dhe i dukej se po shikonte ndonje fantazme qe perhumbej ashtu e zeze diku ne erresire. E shikonte ate plake fantazme dhe nuk e largonte dot nga mendja. Ashtu neper kllapi degjonte fjalet e saj qe i peshperisnin ne vesh Biri im, i vogli im. Dhe Andoni kujtonte keshtu fjalet e nenes se tij qe dikur I therriste bir e ndersa tani i kish harruar edhe emrin. Dhe se bashku me fjalet e embla te nenes se tij degjonte dhe klithmat e ulurimat e cmendurise se saj. Sa shume donte ai qe te mos mendonte me dhe te perplaste koken diku ne asfalt per te harruar. Donte te harronte nenen e tij te dikurshme qe sot gjendej e shtrire perdhe ashtu e cmendur dhe me gunge ne kurriz. Me shikimin nga plaka, nena e tij, dhe me qepallat qe po i mbylleshin pushoi se marri fryme. 

Te dy trupat ndodheshin ne te njejten udhe, larg njeritjetrit, dhe teksa nata po binte ata po zhdukeshin neper erresire. Ndoshta ne momentet e fundit Andoni e kish kuptuar ku ishin fshehur te tere njerezit e qytezes. Bashke me te cdo gje tjeter ra ne ate qetesi te motshme dhe nata vazhdoi e qete rrugetimin e saj neper hapesirat e braktisura.

----------

